# Defekte RAM Riegel ausfindig machen



## Danman87 (8. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

Ich habe mir vor ca. einem Jahr einen PC zusammengestellt, der Hauptsächlich zur professionellen Musikproduktion benutzt wird. Schon damals gab es beim Arbeitsspeicher öfter mal das Problem dass der Rechner mit nur 20GB, anstatt der installierten 24GB hochgefahren ist. In letzer Zeit gab es ab und zu (manchmal ein mal im Monat, manchmal zwei mal am Tag) mal einen BSOD, dessen Fehlerbeschreibung sich immer auf einen defekten RAM Riegel zurückführen lies (SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION, etc.). Ich habe mich bisher immer gesträubt den defekten Riegel ausfindig zu machen, da sich in letzter Zeit die BSODs gehäuft haben sollte ich mich wohl langsam mal um dieses Problem kümmern.

Das Board ist ein 1366er mit 6 RAM slots. Wie schon gesagt fährt der Computer manchmal mit 20 anstatt 24GB hoch, dieses Problem ereignet sich jedoch eher selten, somit wäre trial & error wie eine Stecknadel im Heuhaufen zu suchen. Ich hoffe nur dass es nicht am Mainboard direkt liegt...

Gibt es eine schnelle Methode den defekten RAM Riegel, bzw. slot ausfindig zu machen? Ich kann mir leider gerade keine downtime meines Arbeitscomputers leisten, allerdings gehen mir die Bluescreens langsam echt auf den Zeiger... 

Hier noch die specs:
ASUS P6X58D-E
Intel i7 950
24GB G.Skill Ripjaws DDR-1333
GeForce GTX 460
M-Audio Delta 1010LT
BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 750W

LG Blu-Ray Drive
Intel Postville 80GB SSD (System)
2x Crucial RealSSD 256GB (Library)
3x Samsung Spinpoint 1TB (Projekte & Backup)​


----------



## Scorpio78 (8. Mai 2011)

So einen defekten Ramriegel ausfindig zu machen geht leider nicht auf die schnelle.
Hast du mal den Ramspannung minimal erhöht?
Hatte auch immer Probs, wenn der Ram die vom Hersteller vorgegebene Spannung bekommen hat, zumindest bei Volbestückung.
Eine Spannungserhöhung brachte immer den gewünschten Erfolg, bisher.

Ist das System undervoltet?


----------



## Gothic1806 (8. Mai 2011)

Ich würde 
A: Veruchen die Latenzen zu steigern

B: Versuchen die Ramspannung um 0,1 V zu steigern 

da ich glaube es liegt an der Vollbestückung der Ram Slots oder Mit Memtest mal die 2 Pärchen und bei Vollbestückung testen .


Mfg   Markus

Edit zu spät


----------



## Danman87 (8. Mai 2011)

Danke für die Antworten. 

Habe gerade mal Memtest durchlaufen lassen, das Programm hat allerdings keine Fehler gefunden. Ist es üblich dass die Vollbestückung von RAM Probleme verursacht? Ich werde Morgen mal versuchen die Spannung anzuheben. An den Spannungen habe ich übrigens noch nie etwas verändert, die einzige Änderung beim RAM war dass ich die Taktfrequenz von 1066 auf 1333Mhz hochgezogen habe, da das board die 1333 Riegel nur als 1066 erkannt hat. Hätte ich somit auch die Spannung erhöhen müssen?

Nochmals danke!


----------



## Gothic1806 (9. Mai 2011)

Üblich ist es nicht aber möglich deswegen sollte man immer die Liste für den Arbeitsspeicher den Asus für das Mainboard testet und frei gibt lesen und dann kaufen um das Risiko zu minimieren .

Hier ist die Qvl Liste für dein Mainboard 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg   Markus


----------



## Danman87 (9. Mai 2011)

Danke für die Liste. Habe gerade mal nachgesehen und muss feststellen dass die Riegel die ich benutze noch nicht einmal aufgeführt sind, nur die kleineren 2GB versionen sind dabei und diese sind für den 6er Betrieb nicht geeignet. Bei den 500€ die ich damals für den Speicher hingeblättert hab nehme ich das mal als ein sehr schlechtes Ohmen. 

In der Liste werden 1.65V für die 2GB Versionen empfohlen, ich benutze 4GB Module welche mit 1.7V laufen. Soll ich die Voltzahl jetzt eher erhöhen oder veringern?

Gibt es irgend eine Alternative zum kompletten neukauf vom Speicher?


----------



## Gothic1806 (9. Mai 2011)

Lass die Latenzen vom Motherboard einstellen also 1066 wie du oben geschrieben hast und beobachte ob du noch Probleme hast ansonsten würd ich die spannung vielleicht auf 1,75 V stellen und wieder beobachten .


Mfg   Markus


----------



## simpel1970 (9. Mai 2011)

Der Memory Controller deiner CPU wird von Intel für max. 1,65V RAM-Spannung freigegeben. Ich würde anstelle der Spannungserhöhung lieber die Frequenz der RAM auf 1066mhz runterschrauben.


----------



## Danman87 (9. Mai 2011)

Vielen Dank, ich werds mal so versuchen.


----------



## Scorpio78 (10. Mai 2011)

Auf jeden Fall den Takt des Rams reduzieren 1066Hhz, wie Simpel1978 schreibt, auch die Spannung reduzieren 1,65V.
Du grillst sonst den Speicherkontroller der CPU!
Also nicht die Spannung auf 1,75V erhöhen!

EDIT: Es kommt recht häufig vor, das bei Vollbestückung die Ramspannung ein wenig nach oben hin korrigiert werden muss.


----------

